
A Petition for Etsy to Recommit to Its Values - BorisSkratch
https://www.coworker.org/petitions/recommit-to-etsy-s-values-and-support-the-etsy-community-for-the-long-term
======
RickS
This is great. Maybe they could work in something about the fact that an
enormous, unmissable portion of etsy's products are manufactured in china and
flipped by lazy faux-hippies under the guise of being "artisan".

If their stated goal is "To reimagine commerce in ways that build a more
fulfilling and lasting world.", eliminating blatant trinket arbitrage sounds
like it falls squarely under that umbrella.

~~~
synicalx
Been a bit of a running joke between my partner and I that if you want to get
a discount on something from Etsy, reverse image search it and buy it off
Aliexpress for 50 cents.

~~~
rlabrecque
If you're buying a lot of stuff then just turn around and get it off taobao
for 30 cents.

------
losteric
I'm a supporter of the original Etsy vision and company... but.. how, exactly,
is this petition supposed to change the company's direction? The company
IPO'd. These changes reflects the new owners, investors, and their vision is a
niche Amazon competitor.

When the company has been brought to market, cut up and sold as stocks, when
the CEO + CTO have left and 20% of the staff have already been laid off - the
battle is over.

The software doesn't seem revolutionary or deeply technical, maybe it's time
to regroup as a competitor? By no means easy - but certainly more actionable
than a nebulous unanswered petition.

------
_Codemonkeyism
Paradise lost and understandably they want it back.

It's not about values but about spending more money. But if you want to spend
25% of money on lavish living, which is fine, instead of the industry level of
10%, you should have not gone public and took IPO money.

------
chrischen
The problem is that Etsy’s fundamental value proposition is ill defined and
hard to define, and therefore hard to enforce.

